# 2018 BMW Production Schedule



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

If you're looking to get a model year 2018 BMW we have the production schedule. If you're new to how vehicle production works the model year (MY) seldom coordinates with the calendar year. To make maters worse BMW starts different model year productions at different times.

Use the schedule below to see when the first of the 2018s will roll off the assembly like. Remember it takes at http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=894728 from production to arrival at you local dealership.


----------



## jman103099 (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm looking at ordering a 2018 X1 x28i. A few questions... 

When ordering can you choose (18XB, HT33) so that the car is built in Germany? I realize production facility may not matter, but that's a different topic... 

When should I place the order if production starts 7/17 or 8/18 (Germany vs Brazil)? In other words, when will a dealer be ready to place the order and ensure I'm getting 2018 and not 2017. 

When will we have more info on 2018 models - changes, additions, etc.?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Pricing and change info should come out in June. I would think you can get a 2018 allocation about the same time.

Tim


----------



## Rick in Yuma (Dec 31, 2006)

No word of the X7. Which will be a 2018 model expected to arrive in the spring. Wonder if it's been pushed back again? Or if it's already rolling on the floors at Spartanburg?

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/bmw/x7/88989/new-bmw-x7-suv-latest-spy-shots-ahead-of-2018-release

Motor Authority in this article claims it's going to be at 2019 model. Which could push it back a little bit.

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1096805_2019-bmw-x7-spy-shots-and-video


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The X7 will be released around the same time as the next gen X5. Both are coming in 2018 as 2019 model years. The F15 X5 is clearly on the production schedule so that gives you a sense of just how far away we still are from the new X5 and X7.

Tim



Rick in Yuma said:


> No word of the X7. Which will be at 2018 model for expected to arrive in the spring. Wonder if it's been pushed back again? Or if it's already rolling on the floors at Spartanburg?
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/bmw/x7/88989/new-bmw-x7-suv-latest-spy-shots-ahead-of-2018-release
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick in Yuma (Dec 31, 2006)

One of our Forum members and fellow E66 760 owner works at Spartanburg. I'll have to ask him if he'd seen any activity on the X7 yet. Unless he's sworn to secrecy.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Let me know what you find out.


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

How anout i3 LCI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeMansX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

X3 is not listed here. Isn't F25 X3 production ending in late summer/early fall of this year? G01 X3 press release in June/July.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

LeMansX5 said:


> X3 is not listed here. Isn't F25 X3 production ending in late summer/early fall of this year? G01 X3 press release in June/July.


F25 X3 production goes until August of 2017. BMW doesn't put future models in the production schedule, that is why it is missing.

Tim


----------



## Rh6363 (Jun 21, 2017)

Does anyone know when m3 2018 model ends production?


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tim, 
We also heard that 540 d production has slipped to November. Can you confirm?

Thanks


----------



## RonBurgundy (Feb 18, 2016)

Rh6363 said:


> Does anyone know when m3 2018 model ends production?


+1... this is of interest to me too... along with end of production date for 2018 MY M550i.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Rh6363 said:


> Does anyone know when m3 2018 model ends production?


The consensus is 2018 M3 would be the last model based of F8x chassis, but no one seems to agree what the exact date of EOP for it. Sometime in 3Q of 2018, is the guess.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Rh6363 said:


> Does anyone know when m3 2018 model ends production?


Don't know.

It's interesting that the internal source for this, which is titled "2018 Start and End of Production Dates" has just start dates!

My guess is they are waiting for more 2017 models to near EOP, or that they just want to hedge on the EOP timing.
mjb


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Rh6363 said:


> Does anyone know when m3 2018 model ends production?


EOP for F30 and F80 is 10/18. Would expect special editions towards the end of MY 2018 to drive sales, just like F9x.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Ibiza said:


> EOP for F30 and F80 is 10/18. *Would expect special editions* towards the end of MY 2018 to drive sales, just like F9x.


M3 CS :bigpimp:


----------



## wjakridgeii (Aug 10, 2009)

Do we have a schedule for the 2019 model year? I am interested in 2019 X5.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

wjakridgeii said:


> Do we have a schedule for the 2019 model year? I am interested in 2019 X5.


Start of Production for the 2019 G-chassis X5 has not been released yet. End of production for the 2018 F15 is July.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

wjakridgeii said:


> Do we have a schedule for the 2019 model year? I am interested in 2019 X5.


Cross reference this thread:

2019 BMW Production Chart (SOP)
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1251158

New X7 needs to be released 1st, then followed by X5 (G05). Concept G07 is being shown at Genève autoshow this week.

Do you have a X5 currently? Is so, when does your lease end, if applicable? Might be able to extend for 1 year if currently in a F15 waiting for the G05 with BMW FS. I have done this in the past from E93 to F33.


----------

